# Eggplant Help?



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm getting ready to make one of my favorite dishes, Eggplant Lasagna.

The eggplant is sliced to substitute for the lasagna noodles.

What I'm needing help with is how to pre-cook the eggplant slices so that they are not over or underdone so the lasagna is just right.

Any ideas?

I plan to peel the eggplant and slice it into fairly thin slices on my mandolin.

Should I boil the slices or what?

Help me please.


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I'm getting ready to make one of my favorite dishes, Eggplant Lasagna.
> 
> The eggplant is sliced to substitute for the lasagna noodles.
> 
> ...



No. Boiling it will take out all the flavor of the eggplant. 

I have been making Eggplant Parm for years. I egg and bread it just prior to sautéing it in olive oil. Place on a spread out paper towel to cool and drain the oil when cooked. Just remember eggplant soaks up the oil and you will have to replace it often. It is a lot of work, so good luck.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks, Addie.  

I don't want to bread it or fill it up with oil.  I just want it to be tender enough to be done when the lasagna is done.

Maybe I could just soak the slices in the tomato sauce?

I don't care if it takes a couple of days to make this next lasagna come out right.


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2015)

If you want to cook them prior to the lasagna, then slice them a little thicker than you planned so they don't fall apart. That way you can do a partial cook in the tomato sauce. Once they are bendable, should be enough cooking for them before they jump into your lasagna pan. Drain them on a open rack so you can retrieve enough of the sauce that drips off, (if there is enough to retrieve.) 

I don't know about you, but I always peel mine. I HATE the skin on veggies when they are cooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2015)

I brush them with oil and put them under the broiler for a few minutes to give them a little color. The oil helps them brown a bit but doesn't saturate them.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I brush them with oil and put them under the broiler for a few minutes to give them a little color. The oil helps them brown a bit but doesn't saturate them.


That sounds like a good idea. I think they will hold together better that way, as well as enhancing the flavour. If I remember correctly, I just used to slice them thin and put them into the lasagna raw.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> If you want to cook them prior to the lasagna, then slice them a little thicker than you planned so they don't fall apart. That way you can do a partial cook in the tomato sauce. Once they are bendable, should be enough cooking for them before they jump into your lasagna pan. Drain them on a open rack so you can retrieve enough of the sauce that drips off, (if there is enough to retrieve.)
> 
> I don't know about you, but I always peel mine. I HATE the skin on veggies when they are cooked.



Thanks, Addie.  That's what I've been thinking too.

Once they the eggplant slicer are nice and flexible, I'd go ahead and use them in the building of the lasagna.

I'm still finishing up the post shopping prep, so I'll wait to see if anyone has a better idea, but if not, the tomato sauce idea sounds pretty good. If I'm ready to start, but the eggplant isn't, I think I'll just let them simmer in the tomato sauce so I can get going.  

A casserole dish of lasagna will make 6 servings and that's a lot for me.

I'd love to have some really good lasagna in the freezer for some no mess meals!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I brush them with oil and put them under the broiler for a few minutes to give them a little color. The oil helps them brown a bit but doesn't saturate them.


 
Sounds good - this is the way I'd go for, too.  

Now I'm craving eggplant lasagna.  Be sure to share how yours turns out Z, and any tips you may have.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds good - this is the way I'd go for, too.
> 
> Now I'm craving eggplant lasagna.  Be sure to share how yours turns out Z, and any tips you may have.



Will do CJ.   I've make it before, once was perfect, the other one, the eggplant wasn't done.  

I'm determined to make one that comes out perfect.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2015)

As I recall, I peeled them, sliced them thinly, sprinkled with salt to draw out some of the moisture and bitterness, rinsed, and used them like lasagna noodles.  It's been awhile.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks, GG, I like your idea too.  I did try it once before, but ended up with over dried eggplant.  

I'll just have to try it again until I get the time and temperature right.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 4, 2015)

When I make moussaka (which is kind of like the Greek version of lasagna) I slice the eggplant in 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick slices, lightly brush them with olive oil and bake them for about 10 – 15 minutes per side.  They will absorb as much oil as you put on them, so use a light touch.  Broiling should work just fine as well.  I leave the skins on, but have read recommendations to partially skin them for people who don’t like the stronger tasting skins.


----------



## Janet H (Jun 4, 2015)

Brush on a little oil and drop the slices onto your grill for a few minutes.  They will cook and have a lovely smoked flavor as well.  You can do this in advance (up to a day ahead) and then assemble as needed.

As noted earlier you can do this in the broiler as well, but a gas grill is faster, easier and no pan to wash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2015)

Slice the eggplant about ⅛-inch thick. Place the slices on racks with paper towels underneath. Sprinkle both sides liberally with kosher salt and let stand fifteen minutes. Rinse thoroughly under cold running water, place on dry paper towels and pat dry.

In a dry non-stick skillet, lightly brown the eggplant slices on both sides.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I brush them with oil and put them under the broiler for a few minutes to give them a little color. The oil helps them brown a bit but doesn't saturate them.


That's what I do, but I usually use garlic-infused EVOO (I simmer peeled cloves, about 10-12, in about 1/4 c EVOO in a saucepan on the stove over medium/medium low until the cloves are golden). I smash the cloves with the flat-blade of my Chef's knife and add those to the sauce, brush the eggplant slices (or zucchini) with the infused EVOO.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Brush on a little oil and drop the slices onto your grill for a few minutes.  They will cook and have a lovely smoked flavor as well.  You can do this in advance (up to a day ahead) and then assemble as needed.
> 
> As noted earlier you can do this in the broiler as well, but a gas grill is faster, easier and no pan to wash



Thanks for the idea, Janet.  I've gotten hungrier and hungrier all day for lasagna, so I peeled the eggplant, sliced it on my mandolin, and am marinating the slices in tomato sauce.  

Before I assemble the lasagna, I plan to simmer the eggplant slices in the tomato sauce first, and then, when they tender, I'll start making layers.

At this rate, hopefully, I'll be eating lasagna for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 4, 2015)

Everybody has given good advice... eggplant parm takes a bit of work, but it is worth it. Taking short cuts only reduces the quality of the finished product..


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd love to make eggplant parm, Rock.  I've never tried to make it before.  Do you have a recipe I could try?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't really use a recipe. There have been a few techniques given here and all are right. It's just a matter of preference. The eggplant slices take a bit of prep before you add your favorite tomato sauce recipe... if you slice too thick you will end up with a mushy dish. I salt them and press them between kitchen paper towel for about 1/2  and hour. Dredging,  and broiling or frying the floured slices in olive will firm up the egg plant so it will hold up to the sauce and cheese during cooking. They will absorb some moisture from the sauce again and shouldn't be too tough....once you get that done, it is just like any lasagne, really...I top with a nice crust of bread crumbs mixed with some kind of cheese, usually mozz and parm blend. This also helps balance the moist/ mushy insides...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2015)

I oven-roast the eggplant instead of frying. I do brush with infused EVOO before dredging in seasoned flour.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 5, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I'd love to make eggplant parm, Rock.  I've never tried to make it before.  Do you have a recipe I could try?



We used to make eggplant parm as a casserole/layered dish, but got tired of the soggy breading from being baked with the sauce. We now make a double stack that is assembled on the plate. A piece of breaded (seasoned panko) eggplant, thin sliced fresh mozz, sauce. Repeat. Grated parm on top. The eggplant is prepped ahead by peeling, salting, resting, rinsing and drying before breading. We prefer the sliced mozz as it protects the crisp breading from the sauce better than grated.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 5, 2015)

Rocklobster said:


> if you slice too thick you will end up with a mushy dish.


 
How thick do you slice the eggplant?  I grill eggplant as a side, and then sprinkle a little parm on it.  Slices are usually 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick.  They do come out a little soggy, but I assumed that is just how it is.  I haven't experimented with anything thinner, as I'm not sure if it would remain intact on the grill.  I'm game to try something different.  Or are you just referring to breading and frying?


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 6, 2015)

I've had the eggplant slices marinating in canned spaghetti sauce and decided to go ahead and make the lasagna for dinner tonight.

I was going to make a beef stew, but the lasagna will make more room in my fridge and I want to know if my ideas (thanks for your help) will work.

I have the spaghetti smothered slices in the 350° oven.  I'll check and rearrange them and give them another 15 minutes.  Hopefully that will be enough.

I'm using pre-made taco meat mixture, probably more spaghetti sauce.

I've got ricotta, mozzarella, 3 cheese parm, and cottage cheese if I need it.  I've got some bleu cheese crumbles I might like to try, but I don't know if I dare.

I'll probably do the layers and put it back in the fridge until I get hungry for dinner.

If you people have any more suggestions, I'd love to hear from you.  What do you think about adding some blue cheese crumbles??


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 6, 2015)

This dish (though it may not be correct) was eggplant parmigiana in our house.
My mother would lightly bread and fry eggplant that had been lightly salted and allow to drain on paper towels.
Then she layered the baking dish just as you would lasagna. Same ingredients as well.

I see no reason why you could not make this and not bread and fry the slices.
With the addition of homemade tomato sauce and several cheeses, it was remarkable. My mother added blanched green peas for color.
I do not make my eggplant parmigiana this way.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2015)

Like myself, my daughter would make her sauce on Friday, then on Saturday morning cut and press her eggplant, flour, egg, bread crumbs and then sauté them in olive oil. She would grate the Moz cheese also at this time. Everything went into the fridge until Sunday morning. Then it would all get put together. A three day effort. And a lot of work. We have a place here called Spinelli's that specializes in Italian food. They make fresh raviolis, pasta, etc. And they also make the dishes for Meals on Wheels. Italian of course. You could buy a whole tray of it already put together. All you have to do is pop it in the oven. When I was just starting out as a new bride, all they made were fresh raviolis. Someday I am going to go down to Day Square and punch some one's lights out. Where were they when I was just starting out? Now they have two huge function facilities along with their cooked food supply.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 6, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> This dish (though it may not be correct) was eggplant parmigiana in our house.


I don't think there is a correct recipe. The breading and frying was just another technique used to add another quality to the finished product...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2015)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't think there is a correct recipe. The breading and frying was just another technique used to add another quality to the finished product...



Most recipes for "...parm" dishes, veal or chicken, call for breading and frying the main ingredient.  It follows that you should bread and fry the eggplant to be consistent. However, the food police are off duty today so do what you want.

One caution.  You must use parmesan cheese in eggplant parm or else you have to change the name.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I cooked it, and the flavor is great.

However, apparently I used too much spaghetti sauce and it ended up soupy.  Delicious, but soupy.

Another lesson learned. *sigh*


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 6, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Well, I cooked it, and the flavor is great.
> 
> However, apparently I used too much spaghetti sauce and it ended up soupy. Delicious, but soupy.
> 
> Another lesson learned. *sigh*


I decided to make baba ganoush one day. I put eggplant on the grill...and then I remembered I had to pick up meds at the veterinary clinic. I was 1/2 to the clinic when I remembered I had eggplant on the propane grill. I turned around, went home, and rescued the baba ganoush.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 7, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Most recipes for "...parm" dishes, veal or chicken, call for breading and frying the main ingredient.  It follows that you should bread and fry the eggplant to be consistent. However, the food police are off duty today so do what you want.
> 
> *One caution.  You must use parmesan cheese in eggplant parm or else you have to change the name.*



Our breading has lots of freshly grated parm as well as the amount that goes on the top, but I got to have that melty mozz!


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Well, I cooked it, and the flavor is great.
> 
> However, apparently I used too much spaghetti sauce and it ended up soupy.  Delicious, but soupy.
> 
> Another lesson learned. *sigh*



Remember, when you place the next layer on, it cause the sauce below it to spread out. So just a dollop here and a dollop there is plenty. And don't spread it out. Leave that job to the next layer. A lot of folks make the same mistake as you. They think the whole layer has to be covered in sauce before placing the next layer on. Then they pile the sauce on the top just to make sure it doesn't bake too dry. This is one dish where less is more. 

When I am making a parm dish, I put three dollops down one side (left side) and two on the other side (right) of a layer. Then I reverse it for the next layer. And I use a small ladle for a dollop. The average soup ladle is 3/4 to 1 cup each. You only need /14-1/2 cup for each dollop. With five dollops you are placing more than one cup on each layer.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, Addie.  That's good advice.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Our breading has lots of freshly grated parm as well as the amount that goes on the top, but I got to have that melty mozz!




I use both. I top each cutlet with fresh mozz and some parm.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Addie.  That's good advice.



That is stuff you learn when you live in an Italian neighborhood.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 9, 2015)

The recipe I use for moussaka has you pre-bake the eggplant whole for 30 minutes at 375 and then fry/brown in very small amounts of oil.  They don't soak up so much oil that way.  You prick the skin in several places, rub with olive oil and turn 2-3 times during cooking.  If they are really small, I'd probably cut down time to 20 minutes, especially if you want to thin slice.  

Since the slices I fry are "naked," as opposed to breaded, I fry them first and then cut the skin off as a) we don't like the texture of it, and b) I apparently have an allergy to something in the skin since it causes my fingertips to go numb and tingle when handling and also causes GI issues with eating skin-on eggplant that I don't have if they are skinned. 

If you are breading and don't want the skin, you could probably cut the skin off first and then bread as long as the eggplant is still fairly firm.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 9, 2015)

Addie said:


> That is stuff you learn when you live in an Italian neighborhood.


 
Yep, or even just a nonna, who gave me hints about how to make a better lasagna.  Her's was to absolutely die for.  One in particular was add some eggs to your ricotta to make it more spreadable and make sure you use S and P and basil (plus any other spices to your taste) in the ricotta, as well as your sauce and meat.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Yep, or even just a nonna, who gave me hints about how to make a better lasagna.  Her's was to absolutely die for.  One in particular was add some eggs to your ricotta to make it more spreadable and make sure you use S and P and basil (plus any other spices to your taste) in the ricotta, as well as your sauce and meat.



Now you are talking my language. One of the tricks a nonna taught me was to alter the layers of the lasagna noodle. Lay the first one in one direction, then the next layer across the pan in the opposite direction. It makes it easier to cut into neat squares. She always made her own noodles. In fact I don't know any Italian grandmother that didn't make them. One of my girlfriend's grandmother was making them and was teaching me. All the time she would mumble about how lazy her DIL was and refused to learn how to make them. All the time I was thinking, "I better pay attention or she will get mad at me." That thought just kept running through my head. But I learned to make them just like hers. She had me making a batch right along with her step by step.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2015)

When we make lasagna with homemade noodles, there isn't a lot of crisscrossing. We make the noodles as wide as the pasta machine will make them.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

taxlady said:


> When we make lasagna with homemade noodles, there isn't a lot of crisscrossing. We make the noodles as wide as the pasta machine will make them.



It makes for quick work of putting it all together. I will have to remember that trick. To this day I make it like she taught me. Gee, I am not to old to learn new tricks. I don't make lasagna for myself, but I do make the noodles for my daughter. I hope she is going to like the size of the new ones.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 10, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> The recipe I use for moussaka has you pre-bake the eggplant whole for 30 minutes at 375 and then fry/brown in very small amounts of oil.  They don't soak up so much oil that way.  You prick the skin in several places, rub with olive oil and turn 2-3 times during cooking.  If they are really small, I'd probably cut down time to 20 minutes, especially if you want to thin slice.
> 
> Since the slices I fry are "naked," as opposed to breaded, I fry them first and then cut the skin off as a) we don't like the texture of it, and b) I apparently have an allergy to something in the skin since it causes my fingertips to go numb and tingle when handling and also causes GI issues with eating skin-on eggplant that I don't have if they are skinned.
> 
> If you are breading and don't want the skin, you could probably cut the skin off first and then bread as long as the eggplant is still fairly firm.



I'm confused.  If I cook the eggplant whole, I can't imaging being able to slice and peel it.

I would think it would be too soft.

I don't like the skin either.  Thankfully, it's easy to peel just using a regular old peeler.  

I marinated the peeled, raw slices in spaghetti sauce, then baked them until softened.  

It worked pretty good, but a few slices were too soft to easily pick up.

I'd prefer to be able to bake it whole, but I'd still peel it first unless you have a TNT way you could share.

I like the idea of just baking it first, so could you please elaborate?  TIA


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's only partially cooked and is still pretty firm.  It's just a partial cook to keep the eggplant from soaking up so much oil when you fry.  The slices I cut for moussaka are about 1/2 thick, though some were a little thinner or thicker for the last cuts.  Out of 6 of varying sizes (poor selection at market that day to get all same size), 2 were fairly small and they did get kind of soft compared to the others to slice as easily (although they still sliced cleanly), that's why I suggested less time if they are small eggplants.  The larger ones I probably could have peeled whole after baking but I didn't want to take the chance on them falling apart while frying since they go in "nude," so I just sliced off the skin after.  I was using a fork to turn them and lift out of pan so even after frying they were still fairly firm.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2015)

I hate soggy eggplant parm casserole!! Here is my take on Eggplant Parm.
Unpeeled, sliced, breaded, fried, single layer, topped with sauce, grated romano, parmesan and mozzarella cheeses, browned under the broiler.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 11, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> It's only partially cooked and is still pretty firm.  It's just a partial cook to keep the eggplant from soaking up so much oil when you fry.  The slices I cut for moussaka are about 1/2 thick, though some were a little thinner or thicker for the last cuts.  Out of 6 of varying sizes (poor selection at market that day to get all same size), 2 were fairly small and they did get kind of soft compared to the others to slice as easily (although they still sliced cleanly), that's why I suggested less time if they are small eggplants.  The larger ones I probably could have peeled whole after baking but I didn't want to take the chance on them falling apart while frying since they go in "nude," so I just sliced off the skin after.  I was using a fork to turn them and lift out of pan so even after frying they were still fairly firm.



Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2015)

Zhizara--always pick the smallest eggplant available. The smaller the eggplant, the fewer the seeds. It is the seeds that makes eggplant bitter. I don't salt and rest small eggplant. But then, I pick them when they are the size of a large egg....


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Zhizara--always pick the smallest eggplant available. The smaller the eggplant, the fewer the seeds. It is the seeds that makes eggplant bitter. I don't salt and rest small eggplant. But then, I pick them when they are the size of a large egg....



And it is my understanding that the female one has the most seeds. The female has the bigger rounded bottom. Just like a woman. 

And then there are the really skinny Japanese ones. I don't know how you can tell the sex on them. And they cost as a rule twice as much as the Italian ones.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2015)

Addie said:


> And it is my understanding that the female one has the most seeds. The female has the bigger rounded bottom. Just like a woman.
> 
> And then there are the really skinny Japanese ones. I don't know how you can tell the sex on them. And they cost as a rule twice as much as the Italian ones.



Sorry, this is an old wives' tale that is not true. Botanically, eggplants are fruits and have no gender. Their female flower parts are fertilized by male pollen, which then become fruits.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 12, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Zhizara--always pick the smallest eggplant available. The smaller the eggplant, the fewer the seeds. It is the seeds that makes eggplant bitter. I don't salt and rest small eggplant. But then, I pick them when they are the size of a large egg....



Thanks, CWS.  I always choose the smallest eggplant because I only use it for lasagna, and even a small one leaves several slices left over.  I also never salt eggplant.  My ankles let me know when I eat the smallest amount.

I use so many ingredients in most of my dishes that many of the canned goods are not available in low or no salt.  I'm glad to see that there are more and more coming into the market, but I need more.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 12, 2015)

msmofet said:


> I hate soggy eggplant parm casserole!! Here is my take on Eggplant Parm.
> Unpeeled, sliced, breaded, fried, single layer, topped with sauce, grated romano, parmesan and mozzarella cheeses, browned under the broiler.


 
That looks fabulous, MsM.  I love the look of that caramelized broiled cheese.


----------



## di reston (Jun 13, 2015)

I use aubergines a lot. To do them in a lasagna type dish, slice them about 1/4inch thick, dredge them with salt, lay them out on a piece of kitchen paper, which you will have put on a cake rack. Let the juices run out for about an hour, dry them, flour them lightly, and fry quickly each side. I use olive oil. You can use them for your lasagne, for aubergines alla parmigiana. for moussaka, for spiced mince meat rolls, or for anything else that calls for aubergines done this way! They are delicious on their own as a side dish.

Hope this reply will do!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast - Oscar Wilde


----------

